# * Vintage hair tutorials *



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope you girls like them, here's a list I put together! I will keep updating it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Rosie the riveter style*




YouTube - Rosie The Riveter-Pinup Bandana Look


*Curl & side flower*




YouTube - Hairdo How To


*Headband of flowers*




YouTube - Headband of flowers made from your own hair


*Rolls & pomp*




YouTube - Vintage Hair


*Marie Antoinette style*




YouTube - Marie Antoinette Hair & Makeup for Halloween- Ask Me Makeup

*
Vintage schoolgirl*




YouTube - Vintage School Girl Hair


*Retro ponytail*




YouTube - Ponytail Retro Look? Pouf


*Victory rolls*




YouTube - Reverse Hair/Victory Rolls In-depth Tutorial


*5 Minute 40s look*




YouTube - 1940s Hair in Under 5 Minutes (Tutorial)


*Veronica Lake style*




YouTube - Hair Demo: Peek-a-boo


*Rolls & flower up*




YouTube - Pin Up Hair for the advanced twirler


*Fake victory rolls*




YouTube - rockabilly 40s 50s hair tutorial fake victory rolls pin up


*Pomp with ponytail*




YouTube - Making a Gwen Stefani Look


*Top rolls with flower*




YouTube - Creating a Vintage Look : How to Make Vintage Hairstyles

*Big hair*




YouTube - Big Hair Tutorial

*Curly pigtails*




YouTube - Curly Pigtails

*Mini behive*




YouTube - Ford Models 360 Beauty Beat: Mad Buns of Hair


*Ribbon updo*




YouTube - Elegant Hair by Johnny Lavoy


*40s Inspired updo*




YouTube - How To: Red Carpet Hair by Johnny Lavoy


*Sophisticated chignon*




YouTube - Nexxus Sophisticated Chignon


*Double braid updo*




YouTube - Double Braid

..........


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 20, 2008)

This is awesome, I love vintage hairstyles, and the one with the bandana is really helpful! I just bought a bunch of them for the summer so I could do the retro look =]


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

the five minute hairdo girl is too cute.


----------



## melinda_warren (Oct 5, 2008)

love love this thread! very useful!! thank you very much!!


----------

